# Metal - Death, Black, Djent, Math, Thrash, Grindcore, etc...



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

This thread is for really heavy metal... don't come here with your cowboy's from hell and symphony of destruction. If it doesn't have double bass, or blast beats, or drop tuning, or growling, or a genuine badass musical composition or something, it probably doesn't belong.

2:05 is neat... the bass guitar is all over too... necrophagist does a lot of harmonizing like that, I love it. Actually, I don't think there is any other metal band that harmonizes as well and unique as this band. Another good track is Ignominious and Pale; excellent off-tempo harmonizing and a sweet lead.

ignore the random video footage of dipshits that cheapens the song.
 
[video=youtube;VbxHs-vjeOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbxHs-vjeOs[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

The Faceless - Legion of the Serpent
[video=youtube;KEHOpnJlMpY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEHOpnJlMpY[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

There is no good quality video of this song. I love the riff at 2:43

[video=youtube;S36B19UfxdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S36B19UfxdI[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;fKtXNCTNJWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKtXNCTNJWM[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;t7z6O49uQaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7z6O49uQaM[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

This is a good song to unwind after a 2 hour fuck marathon.
[video=youtube;5ChwHu3iiyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ChwHu3iiyc[/video]


----------



## Wasted777 (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zl1yCKOQQO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Zl1yCKOQQO8[/video]


----------



## Wasted777 (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;8vpX9Vh-MuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=8vpX9Vh-MuM[/video]


----------



## Wasted777 (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;OumFKhrT1G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OumFKhrT1G0[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

Can't forget the song that opened the world of death metal to me...

[video=youtube;6qeztnUvics]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qeztnUvics[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

Nice... in evangalist I've never heard before... I like the artificial harmonics in that part around 1:17 and 1:25


----------



## Milovan (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Wasted777 (May 13, 2013)

One of the best Grindcore album!
[video=youtube;HtucQjYa7Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtucQjYa7Mc[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 13, 2013)

This, the heaviest band i have ever had the pleasure to personally know, is *CREEPER*.
[youtube]orIOpMLCrYg[/youtube]

And if you liked that, try and support the fuckers.. lol
http://fuckcreeper.blogspot.com
http://fuckcreeper.bandcamp.com
http://fuckcreeper.bigcartel.com
http://fuckcreeper.blogspot.ca/p/discogarphy.html


And this, is* DAUGHTERS!* 
[youtube]VSYWbRdQhlA[/youtube]

the full album too because i couldn't find the stand alone song. 11 minutes in its entirety. lol


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 13, 2013)

*CODEORANGEKIDS*
[youtube]SpVa-x7YndY[/youtube]


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2013)

Wasted777 said:


> One of the best Grindcore album!


nice... reminds me of early Napalm Death.



iNVESTIGATE said:


> This, the heaviest band i have ever had the pleasure to personally know, is *CREEPER*.
> 
> And if you liked that, try and support the fuckers.. lol
> http://fuckcreeper.blogspot.com
> ...


Creeper def sounds like some punk influence like D.R.I. and shit.

Not going to lie, I thought the vocalist for code orange kids was a chick at first haha....

Female death vocalist with growlz? Most chicks just screech... might wanna check this girl for balls.
[video=youtube;1OsOzrApkvA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OsOzrApkvA[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (May 13, 2013)

[youtube]38j-i8jH7xk[/youtube]


----------



## Wasted777 (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;MSH5YhnfdoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=MSH5YhnfdoE[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;vOd-T58qHLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOd-T58qHLA[/video]


----------



## sullivan666 (May 14, 2013)

This thread has a lot of potential...here is what I've been on lately:
http://youtu.be/HU9GAxrQHmg


----------



## Wasted777 (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;uzLhT39DSE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=uzLhT39DSE0[/video]


----------



## millie (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;pi00ykRg_5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;uHgdJRNFa00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHgdJRNFa00[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;RePiuFxp7H4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RePiuFxp7H4[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 15, 2013)

*PROTEST THE HERO
*Now, i know someone will probably hate these guys just because they have an actual singer, which goes back and forth from singing & screaming, but fuck you they're good and solid and make the grade.

these videos go through their progression throughout their career. they get heavier and more complex as they get older so don't judge from the first video.. i guess you can watch them bottom up if you're an arse though lol

[youtube]yLFIxgd3LWI[/youtube]
[youtube]NgB1HFZIh3c[/youtube]
[youtube]rhMfz4HrcEA[/youtube]
[youtube]Y9aJ0ncWRvY[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 15, 2013)

*I Hate Sally
*[youtube]1Y3s1S6skoI[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 15, 2013)

*CRIMSON SHADOWS
*
Cory, the drummer for these guys was actually in a band with two *CREEPER* members before these projects started. Used to party with all of 'em back in highschool. They all fucking rock. And *CS* seem to be getting some well deserved attention over in Europe and UK and shit.. which is awesome and makes me jealous as fuck lol

[youtube]Zj6ow9At1CQ[/youtube]

https://www.facebook.com/CrimsonShadowsBand?sk=wall
http://www.reverbnation.com/crimsonshadows


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ug3qDMJXyn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug3qDMJXyn8[/video]


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 16, 2013)

These guys are pretty heavy too  [video=youtube;SWn3qvUkN3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWn3qvUkN3Q[/video]


----------



## sullivan666 (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VCnvImQhjIk]http://youtu.be/VCnvImQhjIk[/video]


----------



## sullivan666 (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9vN_G9NFwJU]http://youtu.be/9vN_G9NFwJU[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 17, 2013)

Wasted777 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=uzLhT39DSE0


good one man



millie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c


haha.... my favorite part is towards the end when he says "what a wonderful world" with this oscillating slack-jawed psychotic gleam in his eye.
[video=youtube;-6z1wA20hrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6z1wA20hrA[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 17, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;uHgdJRNFa00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHgdJRNFa00[/video]


Don't know what it is about this song but for some reason I really like it. I think it's all the little dynamic shit they are doing like bending the power chords at parts and the subtle string slides. Just good old fashioned no bullshit riffs.

Also the vocalist doesn't annoy the fuck out of me which is nice.


----------



## Malevolence (May 17, 2013)

SLAYER!!!
[video=youtube;eqr4QrwSEj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqr4QrwSEj4[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 17, 2013)

Playing in the studio - no vocals. Check out Alex on the bass... fuckin retarded. Les Claypool eat at dick.
[video=youtube;QOb6JSQd-Qw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOb6JSQd-Qw[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 17, 2013)

80s special about death metal... they talk to Glen Benton when he was like 17 or some shit.
[video=youtube;ko0LE0l-5T4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko0LE0l-5T4[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 17, 2013)

Blast from the past!!!
[video=youtube;RaXS4nAx0jU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaXS4nAx0jU[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 17, 2013)

This is just fucking badass if you like all the djent finger tapping shit. Vocals in this song are okay, but most Periphery vocals are you either like it or try it ignore it... although pretty sure you could say the same about any vocals!
[video=youtube;TiwzdGjskwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiwzdGjskwc[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (May 17, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOd-T58qHLA


Pioneers of the 8 string guitar fuck yea.

Tosin Abasi is more 8 string goodness... it's def some special indica smoking couch rocket shit.

Check out that drums at the beginning of the section at 1:41... the kicks and ride with that off-tempo snare is fuckin ridiculous, and the ambient sound comes in the background. Listen how the snare gets delayed through each bar... I love shit like this.
[video=youtube;NmfzWpp0hMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 17, 2013)

Abasi is wicked!Animals have a pretty unique sound no doubt.I like the Song of solomon the best though but this one^ was pretty good.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;pmL_sLQiXcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmL_sLQiXcM[/video]


This tune has a pretty epic feel,One of my favs by Dimmu Borgir, it is truely Black metal in essence.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 21, 2013)

*PROPAGANDHI*

these guys seem to get progressively less punk and more metal with each each album. no double bass yet but still heavy as fuck and they have the right attitude and influences. i tried picking their heavier less melodic songs for this page.. lol

[youtube]KCGdYIwOp_c[/youtube]
[youtube]HKfWOoTV4KE[/youtube]
[youtube]Gkci85pi_oI[/youtube]
[youtube]WRrtTt5k3q4[/youtube]
[youtube]GAaP_ol9yc8[/youtube]

http://propagandhi.com/


----------



## sullivan666 (May 21, 2013)

I think most of you will thoroughly enjoy these guys, [video=youtube_share;EJhvGAtglQY]http://youtu.be/EJhvGAtglQY[/video]
Trevor from BDM posted them on their Facebook wall...he posts up so many unknown gems.


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;LOqZW8OsJIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOqZW8OsJIU[/video]


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 24, 2013)

That has always been my favorite Necrophagist song, "To breathe in a casket" ..great choice  (To Malevolence)


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;EuPYJ0bzOdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuPYJ0bzOdM[/video]


----------



## lowcash (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;wraoECk6hss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wraoECk6hss[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 29, 2013)

*CREEPER *just posted an upcoming pre-order with *CANYONS 
*
Figured i'd throw it up here in case anyone here even gives a flying fuck..lol http://theghostisclearrecords.limitedrun.com/products/515142-canyons-creeper-split-12-in

[youtube]jVjYc_UqMHk#![/youtube]


----------



## sullivan666 (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8fu0EwUCfM0]http://youtu.be/8fu0EwUCfM0[/video]

One of my all time favorite bands, Boris is a trio of very dynamic musicians so their talent does not stop at the drone/doom sound you have here. Nevertheless, this is style of music is my personal favorite from them. I saw them live in LA Friday...they played their very heavy/droney album 'Flood' along with some others. One of the greatest experiences of my life.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 2, 2013)

Another *CREEPER* related post. lol This was their old band *HELLOBEAUTIFUL* back from 2005 that doesn't exist anymore.. but i totally still enjoy them when i actually remember about them lol

http://www.myspace.com/hellobeautifulrock


And, this, is my other buddies band *PRETTY MOUTH.* they're also disgustingly fucking heavy.. and actually JUST got themselves a little record label attention so might as well give 'em some love too..

http://prettymouth.bandcamp.com/

https://www.facebook.com/prettymouthband?hc_location=stream


----------



## sullivan666 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lets keep this thread rollin shall we...

When it comes to stoner metal, few can hang with the wizard: [video=youtube_share;fXpFV9sW2bI]http://youtu.be/fXpFV9sW2bI[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 3, 2013)

*MASTADON *- _Cut You With A Linoleum Knife_
The introduction for the *Aqua Teen Hunger Force* movie and a skit that should be played before every single movie..

[youtube]MOK6WXb4700[/youtube]


----------



## adrunk007 (Jun 10, 2013)

http://vimeo.com/m/40247268


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 20, 2013)

man if that doesn't sound exactly like Periphery...


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 20, 2013)

Just saw these guys live the other night with Lamb of God. Fucking incredible

[video=youtube;T-XkMUQ4yN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-XkMUQ4yN0[/video]


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 21, 2013)

And with my first post I will spread my favorite band. These guys are major stoners.

[video=youtube;t0oyCXSd02U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0oyCXSd02U[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 21, 2013)

love the solo at 2:29
[video=youtube_share;IJkMrl4AG8w]http://youtu.be/IJkMrl4AG8w[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 21, 2013)

MC.DT said:


> And with my first post I will spread my favorite band. These guys are major stoners.


Nice one... I think they got their band name from a song from the band Cynic.

[video=youtube_share;5_09IAg12q8]http://youtu.be/5_09IAg12q8[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 21, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Just saw these guys live the other night with Lamb of God. Fucking incredible


Good shit although the drums are bland... could def see a pit bashing each other in the skull to this. I love chopped up harmonizing shit.

Kinda reminds me of The Acacia Strain.
[video=youtube;iCGbz6Bt_0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCGbz6Bt_0w[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone heard Cattle Decapitation?

[video=youtube;A-j633i7JmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-j633i7JmA[/video]


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;KM1yhU0dBFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM1yhU0dBFM[/video]


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;V0wSqPEDgXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0wSqPEDgXc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 21, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Nice one... I think they got their band name from a song from the band Cynic.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5_09IAg12q8]http://youtu.be/5_09IAg12q8[/video]


Hell yeah. Cynic is awesome. I keep seeing a few reasons why they picked that name but I think that is the most logical one. I just picked up traced in air on vinyl a few weeks ago.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 21, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Good shit although the drums are bland... could def see a pit bashing each other in the skull to this. I love chopped up harmonizing shit.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of The Acacia Strain.


I'm with you on the drums, they sounded better live. It's funny you should mention The Acacia Strain, they were the other opening act for Lamb of God that night. Wasn't really a fan of their music, but then again Lamb of God is as heavy as I'll go on a regular basis, so maybe my opinion is a bit biased.

Anyone heard of Hail the Villain? They released one record, toured a couple summers ago, then broke up. Good shit, albeit not as heavy as most of the other stuff posted here....

[video=youtube;K00UgjtZk7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K00UgjtZk7M[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 22, 2013)

Yea, I'm not really into Acacia strain... a little too boring/repetitive I think. They do have some cool riffs though... I like the short song Car Bomb.

Not a bad video... at least it's drop tuned haha and there's bass.

Check out this horrible terrible cover from Six Feet Under... the singer Chris Barnes is the original vocalist for Cannibal Corpse. Same dude that wrote hammer smashed face and entrails ripped from a virgin's cunt... he had such a badass deep guttural growl in the end of beyond the cemetery, this is a horrible abortion of what the fuck?? so bad...

[video=youtube;B2lP4R6kw0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2lP4R6kw0M[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 22, 2013)

You know how Sepultura and Soulfly like to bring in other musicians and shit for songs all the time... check out this shit with Pavarotti; he's an opera singer if you don't know. The whole thing is fuckin ridiculous with Max following along and shit... but the end with his la la la la la la laaaaaa made me gush water out my fuckin bong and ruin the bowl.

[video=youtube;0b66If6wFI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b66If6wFI0[/video]


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 22, 2013)

It may be because I am a little buzzed but this song is ruling right now! 

[video=youtube;sQ5-NbE09vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ5-NbE09vo[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 22, 2013)

goddamn that is badass... I haven't heard that one but the first half I was like... ok this is not bad; a little slower/different than their older shit... and then the second half I was like goddamn

check this shit out
[video=youtube;l6-3kN_tRlA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6-3kN_tRlA[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought Glen Benton of Deicide was the vocalist for Vital Remains... this guy Dave something doesn't get as low.
[video=youtube;1j266x2NbpQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j266x2NbpQ[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;XVF1N03lonc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVF1N03lonc[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 22, 2013)

We used to cover this in my old band.
[video=youtube;6oJEmRejl00]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oJEmRejl00[/video]


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 24, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> goddamn that is badass... I haven't heard that one but the first half I was like... ok this is not bad; a little slower/different than their older shit... and then the second half I was like goddamn
> 
> check this shit out
> [video=youtube;l6-3kN_tRlA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6-3kN_tRlA[/video]


I have been getting really into them lately. My all time favorite by them is Deconstruction. Also the my buddy had the dude on the far left Chris Storey do a guest solo on his CD which was pretty sick.


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;LWNe3uC9et4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWNe3uC9et4[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 6, 2013)

MC.DT said:


> I have been getting really into them lately. My all time favorite by them is Deconstruction. Also the my buddy had the dude on the far left Chris Storey do a guest solo on his CD which was pretty sick.


All Shall Perish lost my respect when they attempted to become a technical death metal band and failed on just about every possible level. The two earlier albums are good, but the latter two are just trying too hard.

I prefer to stick with the golden era, Dying Fetus, Carcass, etc.


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;KZZlEuv79Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZZlEuv79Y4[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 6, 2013)

So this is a band CRIMSON SHADOWS. They just won the Germany Wacken Metal Fest Battle and got themselves a record deal! http://www.ndr.de/unterhaltung/events/wacken/woa_2013/wacken2765.html


[youtube]EtqEiN6AmDI[/youtube]


----------



## hsfkush (Aug 7, 2013)

Holy shit, I could talk for years about this style of music and how it's superior to most other mainstream genre's with the odd exception of course.

But as I haven't seen them posted in here yet(I skimmed through the thread) and I am in total disbelief about them being absent from this thread, here is my favourite band who I've been to see live 7 times they're that good!

[video=youtube;OZ0_AEvv5PY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ0_AEvv5PY[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone else listen to Trivium's first single off their new album? I'm digging the way it sounds and it's doubly cool that David Draiman of Disturbed produced it.

[video=youtube;21crX1YTXRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21crX1YTXRU[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Aug 9, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Anyone else listen to Trivium's first single off their new album? I'm digging the way it sounds and it's doubly cool that David Draiman of Disturbed produced it.
> 
> [video=youtube;21crX1YTXRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21crX1YTXRU[/video]


Man, they still sound the same as they did in 2003 or when ever it was that they came out lol.

Heavy intro > verse > chorus > mini guitar solo > verse > chorus > build up > middle eight > guitar solo > chorus > heavy outro

So basic and very common among that particular metal sub genre, but it works and obviously keeps them well paid, so why fix what isn't broken, eh?


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 12, 2013)

This thread is awesome, nice job Malevolence. Here are a few bands I have been listening to lately. Vildjarta, Within the Ruins, Veil Of Maya, Necrophagist, Impending Doom, Oceano, The Acacia Strain, Born Of Osiris, WhiteChapel, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Meshuggah, After The Burial, All Shall Perish, As Blood Runs Black, Animals As Leaders, The Contortionist, TERROR, Texas In July


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;X8bC9joH1tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8bC9joH1tI[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 21, 2013)

Another band from another buddy..
*
PRETTY MOUTH
*[youtube]y4GbPTpE4TM[/youtube]

https://www.facebook.com/prettymouthband


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 1, 2013)

*PRETTY MOUTH* released another sexcellent video. 

[youtube]Xsv34ASHofo[/youtube]


----------



## Callisto (Sep 1, 2013)

I play this album to my plants it takes its time and its great when smoking...
[video=youtube;zY-VCQDgzX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY-VCQDgzX8&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL5AF4C5BFB94EF835[/video]


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 1, 2013)

It's only fitting.
[video=youtube;fLBZ9Pb2yTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLBZ9Pb2yTU[/video]


----------



## tomryder (Sep 8, 2013)

WATAIN!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rswT58Jfc4


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;yYE1DYNdGJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYE1DYNdGJk[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;m_CRmX8tvUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_CRmX8tvUQ[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;aGS8vvQKg14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGS8vvQKg14[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 9, 2013)

Of if you want some Uber Brute;
[video=youtube;GxqzNbcj1d8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxqzNbcj1d8[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 9, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Of if you want some Uber Brute;



The only problem with bands like the one you just posted, is that they can not perform live.

It's a rather unfortunate circumstance of their own success really. Beneath The Massacre suffer from the same syndrome.

I'm more of a fan of the technical brutal death metal. Bands such as Nile, Dying Fetus, Fallujah, Obscura, The Faceless, Cryptopsy(pre 200, Origin and Decapitated. I find that the chuggy distorted sound and continuous over-use of breakdowns in Deathcore are just meh.

"We need a sick part for this song, I know, let's have a real slow chug section which will prolong until the mind goes numb instead of taking the time to write a decent riff"

At least that's how I view it anyway. To each his(or her) own I guess.

[video=youtube;eHgnMHo4Nr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHgnMHo4Nr4[/video]

Here's some Obscura, pretty damn heavy too.


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 9, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Of if you want some Uber Brute;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxqzNbcj1d8


Oh one more thing.

I see your "Thy Art is Murder" and I'll raise you an "Exhumed"

[video=youtube;DBF1VJw9g1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBF1VJw9g1g[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tEwHjRIlCnU]http://youtu.be/tEwHjRIlCnU?t=1m3s[/video]


Would someone care to explain as to why, at 1 minute and 4 seconds into this song, my head promptly fell onto the floor and exploded?


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 11, 2013)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Another band from another buddy..
> *
> PRETTY MOUTH*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/prettymouthband


I like those 2 artificial harmonics at the end.



Skredulla said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNQe_Kw4xH8
> 
> Some kickass black metal. This is Varg Vikernes's band. Varg is known for stabbing Mayhem's guitarist, Euronymous to death.


hell yea... that shit should be an initiation for these new facebook emo faggot kids with their shit metal band they think is awesome cuz dad bought a mesa boogie and drop tuned 7... singing like little whiny fuck boys that slammed their dicks in the toilet seat. shit was serious back in the day... emporer burning down churches and shit haha.

Just heard this band today, pretty good shit.
[video=youtube;fHFzYxbUoZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHFzYxbUoZA[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 11, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I like those 2 artificial harmonics at the end.
> 
> 
> *hell yea... that shit should be an initiation for these new facebook emo faggot kids with their shit metal band they think is awesome cuz dad bought a mesa boogie and drop tuned 7... singing like little whiny fuck boys that slammed their dicks in the toilet seat. shit was serious back in the day... emporer burning down churches and shit haha.
> ...


That's the exact reason that "daemonic black metal" shouldn't exist, as well as bands such as Deicide, who are only in it to deliver a hate message. Bands like The Faceless go about it in a better way, they try and educate with philosophical lyrics, intelligent writing and fucking incredible music. They have a similar message in that Religion is obviously hilariously fictional but they don't ask people to "kill the christian" like Diecide do. 

Glenn Benton, the spastic lead singer from Deicide, he's such a bellend he burned he reverted cross into his forehead. Twat.

But that video you linked, shores of Elysium seem pretty damn good. I'll have to look into them a bit more ^_^

Edit;
Back to posting music though, and does anyone else think that this is the most crushing intro to a song?
[video=youtube_share;B1H1EnyovAE]http://youtu.be/B1H1EnyovAE[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 11, 2013)

That is a badass intro.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;3xspdW6GTZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xspdW6GTZo[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 12, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> That is a badass intro.


The outro is also, not a bad outro to have!


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 14, 2013)

Drums from 1:41 forward are just fuckin nasty.
[video=youtube;ThGWa1fCX1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThGWa1fCX1s[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 14, 2013)

Don't know why but this has one of my favorite guitar solo's ever.... most people would say it's awful... it's terrible... how can you listen to that fucking noise??? I don't know... it just sounds fucking awesome and I love the way that lead just grinds in your face and you're going to fucking eat it whether you want to or not... I have never heard anyone jerk off a whammy bar like that... classic fuck you speed metal rhythm guitar in the background... fuck yea this is the shit.


2:45
[video=youtube;TUSKdpHYnsw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUSKdpHYnsw[/video]

i'm trying to remember this one song by them.... it was the first time I had ever heard a 16th note blast beat (snare drum plays twice as fast) and I had to keep rewinding that shit...

oh, and now you see where my user name comes from.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;RbfieYwl4aQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbfieYwl4aQ[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 14, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Don't know why but this has one of my favorite guitar solo's ever.... most people would say it's awful... it's terrible... how can you listen to that fucking noise??? I don't know... it just sounds fucking awesome and I love the way that lead just grinds in your face and you're going to fucking eat it whether you want to or not... *I have never heard anyone jerk off a whammy bar like that*... classic fuck you speed metal rhythm guitar in the background... fuck yea this is the shit.
> 
> 
> 2:45
> ...


Slayer were known for doing this a lot, I actually thought I was listening to Angel of Death when I clicked to 2:45 on the video lol. I'm not a fan of it personally but I get similar feelings about certain riffs and fills/hooks in songs.


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 15, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Just heard this band today, pretty good shit.
> [video=youtube;fHFzYxbUoZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHFzYxbUoZA[/video]



I really like this band that you posted, I purchased that album from iTunes the same day you linked this. Excellent find sir, have some rep!


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 15, 2013)

fuck yea man that is what it is all about... I started this thread to find new shit from you guys I haven't heard before.

I like the instrumental at the start of the album... love those tight muted chops and melodic fills... that is the kind of stuff I like to play.
[video=youtube;rrH5iIe9tgA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrH5iIe9tgA[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 18, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> fuck yea man that is what it is all about... I started this thread to find new shit from you guys I haven't heard before.
> 
> I like the instrumental at the start of the album... love those tight muted chops and melodic fills... that is the kind of stuff I like to play.


Indeed, those bass fills are just incredible. Have you check out Rings of Saturn? They're insane and they do it live! 

Here's my favourite song by them.
[video=youtube;j987fspMPBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j987fspMPBU[/video]
1:00 - 1:15 FUCK!

20 years old and he's putting out vocals like that, with guitaring like that and drumming on a level that could rival the likes of George Kollias and Flo Mounier. You also have to laugh at them jokingly labeling themselves as "aliencore" haha. I honestly believe if they can keep it like this and not go down the whole Bring me the horizon route(they were shite regardless but I'm sure you get what I mean), then they'll be huge.



Edit: I just fucking love Alien themed metal. It's got so much potential.

If you haven't heard of the following bands, then I do very highly recommend them.

Obscura - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXE3wYiAqp4
Diskreet - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhpwqjgir2E
Fallujah - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewm2ZnRq-9A
Spawn of Possession - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfLEN_cbBf8
Gorod - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3009z1wWf3o
The Faceless - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2PqMkdLowQ
Arkaik - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmaJneVmcNc
Decrepit Birth - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERftpq9d-0o
Beneath The Massacre - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIFkYmQMEdw
Cryptopsy - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVwwVpMsKo0

All of the links are full albums for each band ^_^


----------



## Grobda (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's a track from the upcoming album of some good friends of mine. The guys have a decent number of albums out already but I have a feeling that their new label might escalate their already strong underground popularity.

[video=youtube;Q98qulfxXcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q98qulfxXcs[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 19, 2013)

Grobda said:


> Here's a track from the upcoming album of some good friends of mine. The guys have a decent number of albums out already but I have a feeling that their new label might escalate their already strong underground popularity.
> 
> [video=youtube;Q98qulfxXcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q98qulfxXcs[/video]


Good music, but I think his vocals need work personally. He sounds too much like the lead singer of Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## Grobda (Sep 19, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Good music, but I think his vocals need work personally. He sounds too much like the lead singer of Dimmu Borgir.


Hahah, I can tell you don't listen to a lot of black metal 

All good, I dig a lot of the tech stuff as well. Here's a few of my favorites from that genre:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wIgyqmda7E Martyr live in Quebec, full show pro shot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DPW9ED1WBs - Augury - Simian Cattle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94ipkWKXOL0 Quo Vadis - Silence Calls the Storm live

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vrIABjdgbk - Luke Jaeger (Sleep terror) - Idiopathic Psychogenesis


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 20, 2013)

Grobda said:


> Hahah, I can tell you don't listen to a lot of black metal
> 
> All good, I dig a lot of the tech stuff as well. Here's a few of my favorites from that genre:
> 
> ...


Ok I am ashamed that I only know of Sleep Terror from that list 

But yes, you're right, I don't listen to Black Metal. Although I do listen to stuff which is inspired by it.

[video=youtube;gA4oq7DBU8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA4oq7DBU8E[/video]

The band that got me into all the tech stuff and still one of my favourites ^_^


----------



## Grobda (Sep 20, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Ok I am ashamed that I only know of Sleep Terror from that list
> 
> But yes, you're right, I don't listen to Black Metal. Although I do listen to stuff which is inspired by it.
> 
> The band that got me into all the tech stuff and still one of my favourites ^_^


Necrophagist is pretty cool but the songs are too soulless for me to listen to a lot. Muhammed is a hell of a player for sure!

I am glad you know of Sleep Terror, have known Luke for years (of course he knows nothing about my growing) and remember when he was a skinny lad playing for local unknowns Suicide Culture


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 20, 2013)

Grobda said:


> Necrophagist is pretty cool but the songs are too soulless for me to listen to a lot. Muhammed is a hell of a player for sure!
> 
> I am glad you know of Sleep Terror, have known Luke for years (of course he knows nothing about my growing) and remember when he was a skinny lad playing for local unknowns Suicide Culture



That's cool. I remember seeing a video of him playing at 13 or 15 I can't quite remember, and he was pretty damn good then too!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;394cewJqJS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=394cewJqJS8[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;MkGhdL3oF6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkGhdL3oF6Q[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;7tFXj9L5rvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tFXj9L5rvo[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;8o7SamPkmeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o7SamPkmeg[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone into God Forbid? I can only listen to them for so long, but they have some pretty cool shit...

[video=youtube;iiZvzklgBMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiZvzklgBMA[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 22, 2013)

haha 4:20


----------



## chewberto (Sep 22, 2013)

Aegaeon, beneath the massacre, aversions crown, for for an autopsy, through the eyes of the dead...


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 22, 2013)

I simply have to ask, wtf is math metal? Sorry if it's been asked before..


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> I simply have to ask, wtf is math metal? Sorry if it's been asked before..


Math Metal to someone who doesn't listen to technical metal music would sound like a noise, it's very much an acquired taste, even for some of the more brutal loving ears. I believe Dillinger Escape Plan are Math Metal, I may be wrong though, I've lost track of all the sub genre's.


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 22, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Anyone into God Forbid? I can only listen to them for so long, but they have some pretty cool shit...
> 
> [video=youtube;iiZvzklgBMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiZvzklgBMA[/video]


I saw them live with Machine Head and Caliban back in 2003 or 2004. God Forbid were pretty awesome, but Caliban were dogshit lol.


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> I simply have to ask, wtf is math metal? Sorry if it's been asked before..


blast beats and a lot of fretboard finger tapping and arpeggios (in other words, playing scales and patterns as fast as possible)... usually with death metal vocals and weird time signatures. sounds like cacophony to the untrained ear.

it's basically a genre of metal so guitarists and bass players can go... look what I can do!!

[video=youtube;UgibWDVBLoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgibWDVBLoU[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;3GI2mdKbHIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GI2mdKbHIg[/video]

This band is awesome live! Check it out.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 22, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Anyone into God Forbid? I can only listen to them for so long, but they have some pretty cool shit...
> 
> [video=youtube;iiZvzklgBMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiZvzklgBMA[/video]


I saw them back in 2009 when they toured with Lamb of God. They kicked ass, and I've run into the lead singer at a couple Boston-area shows since.


----------



## Grobda (Sep 22, 2013)

I had the privilege of listening to a couple more tracks from this and it's looking like it might surpass the new Carcass as album of the year for me. Still a few more months left though 



Grobda said:


> Here's a track from the upcoming album of some good friends of mine. The guys have a decent number of albums out already but I have a feeling that their new label might escalate their already strong underground popularity.
> 
> [video=youtube;Q98qulfxXcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q98qulfxXcs[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 27, 2013)

3:23 - 4:27 gooooooooooooodddd fucking daaamnnnnnnnn  

love how in the beginning of this part the drums switch from the ride to that hi-hat snap shit too and the guitars just sound like classic fucking death metal scales
[video=youtube;iJfBsP6wFOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJfBsP6wFOk[/video]


----------



## Grobda (Sep 27, 2013)

Not a metal song but since Luke is Sleep Terror I figured it would fit. We are working on having him do an acoustic flamenco set in our new coffee shop in the near future which would be freaking SWEET!

[video=youtube;30GX3uK0_UY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30GX3uK0_UY[/video]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;7ZhiPJJsmuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZhiPJJsmuo[/video]

The best thing to come from the UK since Maiden imho.


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 30, 2013)

TheBeardedStoner said:


> [video=youtube;7ZhiPJJsmuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZhiPJJsmuo[/video]
> 
> The best thing to come from the UK since Maiden imho.


It's a very bold statement when you have bands such as Carcass and Napalm Death after Maiden, not that I like Maiden at all.


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 30, 2013)

Heartworks was badass, but not feeling their new album. Napalm Death only has a small selection of music I like... some of it is hard to listen to; I think it's his voice and boring guitars.

That said... I like this album and they obviously have a big following to be successful for so many years. Most of the albums are not this good... I also like some of their earlier stuff... the drummer used to do weird off timing triplets on the ride a lot during blast beats which I always found neat.
[video=youtube;_2xdthtvTHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2xdthtvTHY[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 30, 2013)

speaking of old shit...

[video=youtube;DLTUKNKwlkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLTUKNKwlkw[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;bVKy2Va7Ds0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVKy2Va7Ds0[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 30, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> [video=youtube;bVKy2Va7Ds0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVKy2Va7Ds0[/video]


I honestly can not stand these guys. The lead singer claims to be some disciple of Satan and burned a reverted cross into his forehead. What a monstrous twat. And then if that's not bad enough, he gives an interview on a documentary regarding some kids burning churches and making sacrifices because of death metal. His exact words were "I don't want to kill them... yet. But when the time is right" 

and I'm sitting there thinking, why has no one chucked him in the puzzle factory so he can hug himself for 20 years?


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Sep 30, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> It's a very bold statement when you have bands such as Carcass and Napalm Death after Maiden, not that I like Maiden at all.


I agree but I never really could get into Napalm Death, though Carcass I do like.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;bzo6NWg9buk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzo6NWg9buk[/video]
Pirate metal, with a side of black metal in there.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;2v5uq31hoV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v5uq31hoV4[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 1, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I honestly can not stand these guys. The lead singer claims to be some disciple of Satan and burned a reverted cross into his forehead. What a monstrous twat. And then if that's not bad enough, he gives an interview on a documentary regarding some kids burning churches and making sacrifices because of death metal. His exact words were "I don't want to kill them... yet. But when the time is right"
> 
> and I'm sitting there thinking, why has no one chucked him in the puzzle factory so he can hug himself for 20 years?


haha I would like to see that interview... there is an '80s documentary I linked in the thread earlier about the FL death metal movement... Glen Benton is in it back when they were Amon. And yea, he's a satanic little fucker but I'm alright with that. Vocals sound good and music sounds good... if he wants to worship satan and beat off on virgin goats that's fine with me. In fact, Serpent's of the Light is what got me into death metal. Glen is a bunch of blow smoke up your ass anyway... he said he would not live past 40 and was going to commit suicide... well he has been over 40 for a while now and was called out on it... I forget his excuse. There are a lot worse like Emporer and Mayhem who actually did shit and don't just talk / write songs about it.


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 1, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> haha I would like to see that interview... there is an '80s documentary I linked in the thread earlier about the FL death metal movement... Glen Benton is in it back when they were Amon. And yea, he's a satanic little fucker but I'm alright with that. Vocals sound good and music sounds good... if he wants to worship satan and beat off on virgin goats that's fine with me. In fact, Serpent's of the Light is what got me into death metal. Glen is a bunch of blow smoke up your ass anyway... he said he would not live past 40 and was going to commit suicide... well he has been over 40 for a while now and was called out on it... I forget his excuse. There are a lot worse like Emporer and Mayhem who actually did shit and don't just talk / write songs about it.


I'm not saying he's the only one, but he's a massive twat regardless. It's something i feel pretty strongly about. Each to their own of course, just expressing my opinion.


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 1, 2013)

TheBeardedStoner said:


> I agree but I never really could get into Napalm Death, though Carcass I do like.


As I said, I'm not a fan of Maiden, but I respect what they brought to music and how they revolutionised it. Just like Carcass and Napalm Death ^_^


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;HpN9nkDw5Mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpN9nkDw5Mw[/video]

That main riff, awesome! When they don't blast beat over the top of it(towards the end of the song), it's got so much groove, one of the most groovy riffs I've heard in Death Metal.


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 1, 2013)

This however, is some intense groove at 2:17 onwards.
[video=youtube;rGjf2kJwDj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGjf2kJwDj8[/video]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;nqwNUuhUg7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqwNUuhUg7M[/video]
Very Amon Amarth sounding, yet better imo.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 6, 2013)

excuse me while I bust out a ballad...
[video=youtube;DCLxySOIOG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCLxySOIOG8[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 6, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> That main riff, awesome! When they don't blast beat over the top of it(towards the end of the song), it's got so much groove, one of the most groovy riffs I've heard in Death Metal.


nice find... the bass guitar around 1:50 caught my attention... and I liked the lead that immediately followed. I think they would sound better with a different drummer, I wish he would use double bass with his blast beats sometimes. Also little double bass triplets and shit.... more 16th notes on the ride and bass drum plz and I would think it's better, but maybe they are going for the old school raw sound and feel with the drums. I like the alien death metal shit too but the only thing I have really heard is the faceless. I'm surprised no one is mixing dub step wobbles and bass drops with alien death metal... more industrial sound effects and shit or maybe I just haven't heard it.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 6, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> This however, is some intense groove at 2:17 onwards


I'm a sucker for artificial harmonics @1:45 

That riff is fuckin badass too.


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 6, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I'm a sucker for artificial harmonics @1:45
> 
> That riff is fuckin badass too.


The released a new album this year too, first since 2006 or something. It's decent, it's called Exhumed - Necrocracy, here's a little teaser 

[video=youtube;LUHWEEpz08I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUHWEEpz08I[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 6, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> excuse me while I bust out a ballad...


Oh we're bringing out the ballads now are we? Sweet!
[video=youtube;DGKkE9YxUv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGKkE9YxUv8[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;1uwG4GsNx8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwG4GsNx8M[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Z4pd76_Qo00]http://youtu.be/Z4pd76_Qo00[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 19, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> 3:23 - 4:27 gooooooooooooodddd fucking daaamnnnnnnnn
> 
> love how in the beginning of this part the drums switch from the ride to that hi-hat snap shit too and the guitars just sound like classic fucking death metal scales
> [video=youtube;iJfBsP6wFOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJfBsP6wFOk[/video]



You know, I checked out the lyrics to this entire album. I thought everyone here would like to know the lyrics to the video posted above. So here they are, it was quite surprising what the lyrics were to be fair lol.
http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/shoresofelysium/thearbitersclockwork.html#8
If you don't wish to click the link:

Inhaling smoke opens the mind and drowns out all deception
Allowing one to step away from man's profound perception
As the embers burn Time seems to slow its pace 
Eyes now bloodshot,glazed and red The truth will show its face 
Unity with space and time breeds new ground for believing 
A conscious contradiction, first impressions are deceiving 
ascend from this abysmal place to find a deeper meaning
My mind runs wild, my body lies limp with eyes crimson and gleaming 
The focus of mankind assured their own damnation
The lies we're told grow like a fucking infestation
Faultless but upon us, a soothing perish song
Hear their heartless motives, we're forced to sing along

Mind numbing monotony
Combined with class conformity
Minds are grown like botony
In this gruesome deformity 

When observing the majority
Your labeled a minority
A user, an abuser, a new target for authorities 

Heads of hypocrites spew shit about our harmless dope
Then go home ,Hit the bottle, pouring poison down their throats
I wonder why such a vile substance was made legal
Consuming countless lives that once belonged to decent people

Mankind is flawed, now see the error in your ways
Our own stupidity will be the end of days
A lone mans voice, a whimper amongst waves
It's time to break these shackles, we're not fucking slaves

Inhaling smoke opens the mind and drowns out all deception
Allowing one to step away from man's profound perception
As the embers burn Time seems to slow its pace 
Eyes now bloodshot,glazed and red The truth will show its face 

So now we see, flaws embedded with in men
These flaws Ensure extinction, stubborn until the end
The old will wither and die, then well have our time
The future is bright for us, I see
It in my mind

One day new brilliant minds will finally be put to use
no longer will we have to suffer this negligence and this abuse

In this uphill battle, it seems we've reached the summit
A single bill will pass and we will watch the crime rates plummet

In this uphill battle, it seems we've reached the peak
A single bill will lead us to the answer that we seek


​


----------



## Texas(THC) (Oct 21, 2013)

^^^amazing lyrics^^^


----------



## Texas(THC) (Oct 21, 2013)

[youtube]yYFY6vOiWe4[/youtube] [youtube]d-1-aApAGDY[/youtube] [youtube]KnaClnVnj_c[/youtube] [youtube]47Plg93oJ1M[/youtube]


----------



## TheMystified420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Gorguts new stuff, and for me was well worth the wait  [video=youtube;Vk7nb-idmdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk7nb-idmdI[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;9QoXNfeKSoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QoXNfeKSoY[/video]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone watching A Doomstar Requiem?
Turning out to be fucking epic.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Oct 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;gvJt9IqoGVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvJt9IqoGVU[/video] Old school classic.. enjoy.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;cg2HaluWUBA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg2HaluWUBA[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 30, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> You know, I checked out the lyrics to this entire album. I thought everyone here would like to know the lyrics to the video posted above. So here they are, it was quite surprising what the lyrics were to be fair lol.
> http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/shoresofelysium/thearbitersclockwork.html#8


Yea Implicit Differentiation he is complaining about doing his math homework...

[video=youtube;PjZlaoOnCTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjZlaoOnCTU[/video]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Oct 31, 2013)

[youtube]YIj44JDiUJs[/youtube]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Oct 31, 2013)

badass video[youtube]EJkAaQj7v9M[/youtube]


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 4, 2013)

|B3RNY| said:


> [video=youtube;gvJt9IqoGVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvJt9IqoGVU[/video] Old school classic.. enjoy.


Not quite old school(for me it needs to be pre-2000) but still brutal as fuck! 2003 was a good year for Death Metal.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 4, 2013)

I hear ya.. a decade is a little over 1/3 of my life though hahaha. Any Carnifex fans around?? ...definitely not old school but they give me a pinch of hope for the future. [video=youtube;Gn-AngbvHBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn-AngbvHBc[/video]


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm guessing the real deal old school stuff isn't suitable for this thread... though there was some seriously awesome metal 30 & 40 years ago.


----------



## retrofuzz (Nov 4, 2013)

whats 'math metal' when its at home?! that's new to me


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 4, 2013)

retrofuzz said:


> whats 'math metal' when its at home?! that's new to me


math metal is a complex style of metal that uses unusual time signatures and rythyms
Bands like the Dillinger Escape Plan or Botch are considered math metal


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 5, 2013)

... but don't get hung up on subgenres, all that really exists is good metal and not so good metal. When it sounds good- this is when it crosses the line... into good metal.............. and then all is well.


----------



## Malevolence (Nov 6, 2013)

yea metal is my favorite genre but I actually don't like most metal. a lot of it is pretty terrible!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 6, 2013)

I heard that before I seen it. It's become like brown soda, pretty much all the same... and then you walk into a clean restaurant and get a nice, cold Pepsi from the fountain- f*ckin' priceless (as long as you enjoy it before it becomes flat.)


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;EQlLYfgUtOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQlLYfgUtOc[/video] Skeletonwitch. .. like a good whiskey.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 7, 2013)

[youtube]CLMK7VpSM6A[/youtube] [youtube]q2uRSm4P7xw[/youtube]


----------



## Malevolence (Nov 7, 2013)

pretty good... kinda reminds me of carcass. did you notice the vocalist was wearing a spiked arm band on his right and one of the guitarists had one on his left? it's like they bought a pair and shared them haha...

skeletonwitch...


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;jw_Ob9Wye18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw_Ob9Wye18[/video]


YEAAAAAAAAAAH! Old school grind!! *smashes face into wall repeatedly*


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;3Er6stz5Z_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Er6stz5Z_c[/video]

Also, a death metal cover of the post above ^_^


----------



## boneyards (Nov 8, 2013)

|B3RNY| said:


> I hear ya.. a decade is a little over 1/3 of my life though hahaha. Any Carnifex fans around?? ...definitely not old school but they give me a pinch of hope for the future. [video=youtube;Gn-AngbvHBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn-AngbvHBc[/video]


Yess!!!!!! carnifex ftw


----------



## greenboiii420 (Nov 15, 2013)

Love the thread  I'll post what I'm listening to atm. "Cuntcrusher" from IA is definitely one of my favs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLZM1Lp_AdY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwBzG-Z2pbI


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 16, 2013)

I love metal... but not most metal... actually I really dislike whatever genre the song in the OP would be considered. I fucking LOVE double bass though... love blasting some crazy double bass on my subs. 

So maybe this doesn't fit in this thread... but this is the kind of metal *I* like 

[video=youtube;uFrfCSAIuwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFrfCSAIuwQ[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh, and this..

[video=youtube;dNvOVey0MSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNvOVey0MSs[/video]


----------



## retrofuzz (Nov 17, 2013)

Texas(THC) said:


> math metal is a complex style of metal that uses unusual time signatures and rythyms
> Bands like the Dillinger Escape Plan or Botch are considered math metal


 aah,makes sense that saw Dillinger escape plan live it was a head fck! poor venue though soundwise (Brixton academy)


----------



## greenboiii420 (Nov 17, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I love metal... but not most metal... actually I really dislike whatever genre the song in the OP would be considered. I fucking LOVE double bass though... love blasting some crazy double bass on my subs.
> 
> So maybe this doesn't fit in this thread... but this is the kind of metal *I* like
> 
> [video=youtube;uFrfCSAIuwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFrfCSAIuwQ[/video]


Seen ABR live a couple times, great band.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 17, 2013)

Parkway drive and august burns red are awesome bands
Not super technical but great live seen them both too many times.
Matt greiner ABR drummer is the shit, I've played on his signature Truth custom kit before so nice.


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a drumstick from ABR from probably 5 years ago (wow I suddenly felt really old)... They used to perform much better live IMO circa 2006-2009ish... last show I went to was a disappointment. Still though, they're an awesome band. I've seen Parkway Drive once or twice at Warped as well... wow I used to go to so many shows and now I don't go to any! How sad!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;-tP_I2q3zDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tP_I2q3zDY[/video] 

^ I can't believe they did that, but they did... Devildriver is very hard to classify anymore, their records are plentiful but songs = hit or miss. Dez Fafara is still sick though.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;0K_4bmBgQhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K_4bmBgQhk[/video]


These gentlemen paved many roads which metal still walks upon... My .02. Chuck Schuldiner was a madman.


----------



## logika (Nov 21, 2013)

Goregrind from CZ

[video=youtube_share;dL0Mjm77yG0]http://youtu.be/dL0Mjm77yG0[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;F_u6maFN_CA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_u6maFN_CA[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;sWuo1mweGkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWuo1mweGkg[/video]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 21, 2013)

[youtube]JtKgveqZFlw[/youtube]This is one of my all time favorite instrumentals, and bands.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;Agt5u2JRMYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agt5u2JRMYw[/video] Jungle Rot provides hours of fun..


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 25, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I fucking LOVE double bass though...


Gojira is very much awesome in that way (and a million other ways).

I play along to this track quite a bit.

[video=youtube;QsmYBbB8CkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsmYBbB8CkU[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 29, 2013)

|B3RNY| said:


> I can't believe they did that, but they did... Devildriver is very hard to classify anymore, their records are plentiful but songs = hit or miss. Dez Fafara is still sick though.


I remember when they first formed and released the music video "I could care less" I used to love that song, but I just lost interest in them as I was preoccupied with hammering my face into my wall as I was musically abused by Dying Fetus.

Needless to say, 13 years later, I am still doing this and still being abused musically by Dying Fetus, they're just fantastic in every sense of the word.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dying_Fetus

In fact, they may even be *HEADLINING* at Download Festival in the UK(That's a 90,000 minimum crowd if you've not been or don't know about it) through an inadvertent piece of internet viral campaigns.
http://www.metalinjection.net/shocking-revelations/did-avenged-sevenfold-just-help-dying-fetus-get-booked-on-download-festival
http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/news/why-not-dying-fetus-ten-hilarious-responses-to-avenged-sevenfold-playing-download/

#whynotdyingfetus 

Spread the word guys, this could be some epic shit coming to the largest festival in the UK!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Dec 1, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I remember when they first formed and released the music video "I could care less" I used to love that song, but I just lost interest in them as I was preoccupied with hammering my face into my wall as I was musically abused by Dying Fetus.
> 
> Needless to say, 13 years later, I am still doing this and still being abused musically by Dying Fetus, they're just fantastic in every sense of the word.
> 
> ...


Excellent post my friend, I loove Dying Fetus. Can't get enough of 'em really, they're so raw and natural.. they speak to my music soul; if I were a musician- I imagine I would want to sound something like them.. I kick a guitar around for shits and grins but no dice. Devildriver's self-titled album is pure gold all the way through but they seem to have lost the magic that they once had, indeed.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, looks like they did it... LOL!


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 3, 2013)

http://www.downloadfestival.co.uk/line-up/artist/dying-fetus

I love this quote...

This is happening! After an insane wave of demand, and a serious #whynotdyingfetus campaign, the band have been booked to play DL2014. Could this be the set of the summer? We think so!


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 3, 2013)

This is happening! After an insane wave of demand, and a serious #whynotdyingfetus[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, DejaVu Sans, sans-serif] campaign, the band have been booked to play DL2014. Could this be the set of the summer? We think so![/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]I can't change it for some reason on the post above, as it kept saying that I didn't enter enough characters. Even though there are clearly more than 10 characters in that post![/FONT]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 3, 2013)

[youtube]NmfzWpp0hMc[/youtube]


----------



## BygonEra (Dec 4, 2013)

Omg... did anyone listen to Norma Jean back in the day?? Lol! Just had a major nostalgic high school moment...


[video=youtube;agdu9IQoywE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agdu9IQoywE[/video]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 4, 2013)

yes, one of my favorite Christian metal bands, definitely takes me back to high school lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;d-1-aApAGDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-1-aApAGDY[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;k2UNXm_2yH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2UNXm_2yH0[/video]

Such brutal vocals!

2:41, my god!


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;7qbVXU3uGls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qbVXU3uGls[/video]

that prolonged drum fill near the end, just brilliance.


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 12, 2013)

I hate volbeat.

That is all.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 12, 2013)

Why is that?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2NNjf0C-reg]http://youtu.be/2NNjf0C-reg[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;DjXANYzSc2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjXANYzSc2U[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 14, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Why is that?


The vocals... and also I don't like the guitars.

Shores of Elysium just released a new album but haven't really got to check it out yet.

White Chapel is about to release a new one too if anyone cares (not sure if I care).


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 14, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> The vocals... and also I don't like the guitars.
> 
> Shores of Elysium just released a new album but haven't really got to check it out yet.
> 
> White Chapel is about to release a new one too if anyone cares (not sure if I care).


[video=youtube;aYJwcyKWHN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYJwcyKWHN8[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 14, 2013)

From what I've heard I don't think it's really as cool as clockwork. The Faceless did that to me too with Autotheism.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 15, 2013)

totally agree^^^^^

whitechapel... I love the band sound, and how low Phil Bozeman voice can get, until you read the lyrics
it's almost too much sometimes lol


for example:

[youtube]knLRZw80PuI[/youtube]


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;yYZzAEodvEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYZzAEodvEI[/video]

I can not believe I did not know about this band and I am even more shocked that no one has mentioned them yet in this thread(that I remember).

The name alone!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qFWoIyqSjlA]http://youtu.be/qFWoIyqSjlA[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> The vocals... and also I don't like the guitars.
> 
> *Shores of Elysium just released a new album but haven't really got to check it out yet.*
> 
> White Chapel is about to release a new one too if anyone cares (not sure if I care).


Just bought the album, I have to say, at the first listen through, I did not like the reshaping of the songs that were on The Arbiters Clockwork, but after listening through a couple of times, I think they've all been massively improved. Also, I love the restructuring in the song Infinite, the "totally death metal" that you were on about, now sounds devastating.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wo6dnFW2GDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo6dnFW2GDM[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tJhHUgwCtlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJhHUgwCtlU[/video]

So glad they're back to how they used to be and not like the previous album(the unspoken king)

So fucking brutal at times and Flo Mounier is just relentless.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 19, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> [video=youtube;tJhHUgwCtlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJhHUgwCtlU[/video]
> 
> So glad they're back to how they used to be and not like the previous album(the unspoken king)
> 
> So fucking brutal at times and Flo Mounier is just relentless.


He sounds like he's trying to do a pig call. The lyrics are completely inaudible... lol Some pretty cool guitar work around 2:50 though...


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 19, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> He sounds like he's trying to do a pig call. The lyrics are completely inaudible... lol Some pretty cool guitar work around 2:50 though...


I guess you're not a fan of Dying Fetus either then? John sounds like he's just saying "fof" or "bup" most of the time


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 21, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I guess you're not a fan of Dying Fetus either then? John sounds like he's just saying "fof" or "bup" most of the time


lol... I listened to one of their songs and I liked it better than that other band, lol.

I'm more of a Neo-classical/thrash/progressive metal kind of guy.... Kind of 'mainstream' I guess. Children of Bodom, Arch Enemy, In Flames, Nevermore, Kalmah....

Really been diggin on the instrumental metal, like Angel Vivaldi..... I really listen to music for the musicality of it.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;IfCD8su-BuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfCD8su-BuU[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 22, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> lol... I listened to one of their songs and I liked it better than that other band, lol.
> 
> I'm more of a Neo-classical/thrash/progressive metal kind of guy.... Kind of 'mainstream' I guess. Children of Bodom, Arch Enemy, In Flames, Nevermore, Kalmah....
> 
> Really been diggin on the instrumental metal, like Angel Vivaldi..... I really listen to music for the musicality of it.


That's fair. You should check out Sleep Terror, Gordian Knot, Cynic and Obscura, I think they'll be right up your street.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;xmZIoj_7pD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmZIoj_7pD0[/video]

Yeah! A song about a game called plants vs zombies!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 22, 2013)

There's a lot of musicality in extreme metal. Shit is actually really well thought up. I think all good metal bands are like that.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 24, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> There's a lot of musicality in extreme metal. Shit is actually really well thought up. I think all good metal bands are like that.



Prime example of musicality being:
[video=youtube;33iPIizR6tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33iPIizR6tI[/video]
I think there are probably about 50 genre's and subgenre's in this song alone.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 30, 2013)

Ladies and Gents, today, we're going to learn how to Denmark(yes, that sentence is structured like that on purpose).

Let me introduce you to Dawn of Demise. One of the most brutal Danish Death Metal bands out at the minute.


[video=youtube;QpUYSU9mjzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpUYSU9mjzk[/video]
At around 1.46, I actually want to bash someones head in to the beat with a baseball bat. No other band or music has made me feel this way, it's just surreal how brutal that single part is.


This is Bloodbath, also a Danish Death Metal band and also a fan favourite.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBfoMgllphs

Unfortunately, I'm not sure how to add 2 video's to one post =[


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;5KKYJD09qCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KKYJD09qCk[/video]

New(ish) Carcass, anyone?


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;NZq3xlCwaaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZq3xlCwaaM[/video]

Irish death metal... top knotch.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 20, 2014)

|B3RNY| said:


> [video=youtube;NZq3xlCwaaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZq3xlCwaaM[/video]
> 
> Irish death metal... top knotch.


Are the lyrics centered around the potato famine?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 21, 2014)

The intro is kinda long but it really breaks after the 3 min mark. I love the guitars, it has a heavy melodic dreamy sound[video=youtube;ucl4FtB4gz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucl4FtB4gz8[/video]


----------



## Scroga (Jan 21, 2014)

6.66 is 100th of the number, of the beast! 6.66.66.66


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jan 21, 2014)

hsfkush said:


> Are the lyrics centered around the potato famine?



Hahaha, honestly.. I have no idea. I just like the music & raw sound they have.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 21, 2014)

|B3RNY| said:


> Hahaha, honestly.. I have no idea. I just like the music & raw sound they have.


I was just kidding, it sounded pretty good, but I prefer something a little less monotone and a little more technical ^_^


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;HMwMzPo8Tpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMwMzPo8Tpo[/video]


----------



## Mashpotato Johnson (Jan 21, 2014)

glad to see the scene in the scene \m/

[video=youtube_share;ijofPDI-ygw]http://youtu.be/ijofPDI-ygw[/video]


----------



## Mashpotato Johnson (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;3A17ASUMfHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=3A17ASUMfHo[/video]

Drummers own all.​


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;HJxjBEzogeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJxjBEzogeY[/video]


----------



## Mashpotato Johnson (Jan 25, 2014)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Sepultura ARISE!!



Awesome, we have an old schooler! Love that album, my personal fav of theirs.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 26, 2014)

Wish I knew how to post those links...id be all over this thread...


----------



## Mashpotato Johnson (Jan 26, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Wish I knew how to post those links...id be all over this thread...


in the "reply" section. See the little pic of the film section? to the right of the smilie face thing.

Anyhow if you hover your curser over it, it will say "Insert Video". go to you tube, find your song, click share or right click the vid and choose "copy link". Do that, the right click in the share video pop up and click paste. POST that shit.

Feels like Im explaining shit to my moms, again, like I was last night. lol uhhhhhhhhh fuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Scroga (Jan 26, 2014)

Hahaha sorry for making you feel that that way, and thanks for your help mashedpotato! Its so simple now...duhhh


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;Jjuyo6N9Ej0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjuyo6N9Ej0[/video]

That's a pretty brutal pit to be fair.


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Jan 28, 2014)

Mashpotato Johnson said:


> Awesome, we have an old schooler! Love that album, my personal fav of theirs.


Arise and Beneath both equal in my mind, for differernt reasons.


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone heard the new Suicidal Angels release? Called Divide and Conquer, this band never puts out a bad release imo.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 28, 2014)

[youtube]SImHi16cwqc[/youtube]
can you say triggers?
the end is funny


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 28, 2014)

[youtube]iZLuFr2_L-s[/youtube]
this is so impressive


----------



## yktind (Jan 28, 2014)

This band turned out to be much better than their previous albums

[video=youtube;Ay_Jy5pqf5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay_Jy5pqf5c[/video]


----------



## XxmarcusxX (Jan 28, 2014)

infant annihilator! one of my favorite drummers too


----------



## yktind (Jan 28, 2014)

One of my favorite breakdowns at about 3:05

[video=youtube;jgZajwdQwp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgZajwdQwp8[/video]


----------



## yktind (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh shit this one too, ha. How did I not know about this thread. 

[video=youtube;t6Q4ViD9WeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Q4ViD9WeI[/video]


----------



## XxmarcusxX (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;ynTQRvGHnVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynTQRvGHnVI[/video]


----------



## Mashpotato Johnson (Jan 28, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> [youtube]SImHi16cwqc[/youtube]
> can you say triggers?
> the end is funny


holy fuck... ¡


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 1, 2014)

[youtube]OXMtsNpGoIY[/youtube]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;hz70oOPaXmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz70oOPaXmM[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;gd3HTU2a2mA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd3HTU2a2mA[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

* Old Skool Thrash ----------------------> * [video=youtube;fxCTVssoddo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxCTVssoddo[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;0rvxORYy7Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rvxORYy7Eo[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;UgOisCX5b7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgOisCX5b7g[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;09LTT0xwdfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09LTT0xwdfw[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;PJv8sY2CxZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJv8sY2CxZA[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;TLJYyEfuhDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLJYyEfuhDE[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;CSJXle3LP_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSJXle3LP_Q[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;Wws7mnMewPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wws7mnMewPw[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;04F4xlWSFh0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04F4xlWSFh0[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;y9PiMiLaSV0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9PiMiLaSV0[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;bG5wSvi7euI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG5wSvi7euI[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;SX2SueflwAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX2SueflwAw[/video]

Purely a business decision...


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 6, 2014)

Not really into the heavy heavy stuff but my bro likes this stuff. Insane double bass!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA7mxBQm1t0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C9BC-6fic8


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;CDnmWTIfCuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDnmWTIfCuE[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;vNoKguSdy4Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNoKguSdy4Y[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> [video=youtube;CDnmWTIfCuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDnmWTIfCuE[/video]


You win RIU.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;jjMJOTTmaa4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjMJOTTmaa4[/video]

Putting the "or" back in hardcore, and the "laughter" back in manslaughter.


----------



## yktind (Feb 6, 2014)

Haven't these guys in a while. 

[video=youtube;j9Mh6ea67hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9Mh6ea67hk[/video]


----------



## yktind (Feb 6, 2014)

Blows My mind still that this is a chick!

[video=youtube;kxZ2xVnFCCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxZ2xVnFCCI[/video]


----------



## yktind (Feb 6, 2014)

She actually sings somewhere in this

[video=youtube;MSK7w1_7FOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSK7w1_7FOw[/video]


----------



## yktind (Feb 6, 2014)

Good British Band

[video=youtube;nPi2k5YMsaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPi2k5YMsaY[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

Damn Yktind is knowledgeable as fuck.


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;CUOlc_j4rMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUOlc_j4rMA[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;sk3nEH4D4K0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk3nEH4D4K0[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;TeWe85jT8SE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeWe85jT8SE[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;8ZaiLANtEq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZaiLANtEq4[/video]


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 9, 2014)

When mitch lucker died I stopped listening to death metal but I still listen to Hollywood undead and a little mega death from time to time


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 9, 2014)

Alpha & Omega said:


> [video=youtube;CUOlc_j4rMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUOlc_j4rMA[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 10, 2014)

yktind said:


> Good British Band
> 
> [video=youtube;nPi2k5YMsaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPi2k5YMsaY[/video]


Bring me the Horizon are an embarrassment to British Metal. Considering the likes of Carcass, Bolt Thrower and Napalm Death came from England.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 10, 2014)

yktind said:


> Haven't these guys in a while.
> 
> [video=youtube;j9Mh6ea67hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9Mh6ea67hk[/video]


These guys had an immense debut album, I haven't heard anything from them since mind.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;76iX4dpsoho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76iX4dpsoho[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

bustinscales510 said:


>


lawls..........


----------



## |B3RNY| (Feb 17, 2014)

Alpha & Omega, I think you have misinterpreted the purpose of this particular thread.


----------



## yktind (Feb 17, 2014)

hsfkush said:


> These guys had an immense debut album, I haven't heard anything from them since mind.


I think they went softer or something. Cause I've heard some songs labeled Architects but it isn't them. Or at least not like they were.


----------



## yktind (Feb 17, 2014)

|B3RNY| said:


> Alpha & Omega, I think you have misinterpreted the purpose of this particular thread.


Is this better?
[video=youtube;mEACzoMJuMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEACzoMJuMA[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;xOYRInRAi0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOYRInRAi0w&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Absolutely love the neo-classical guitar in the middle, and at the end....


----------



## |B3RNY| (Feb 17, 2014)

yktind said:


> Is this better?


Not necessarily (I do, personally, like it better); it's just that this thread is for metal of the heavier kind.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 20, 2014)

|B3RNY| said:


> Not necessarily (I do, personally, like it better); it's just that this thread is for metal of the heavier kind.


You mean Metal of the bone crushing kind?


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 20, 2014)

yktind said:


> I think they went softer or something. Cause I've heard some songs labeled Architects but it isn't them. Or at least not like they were.


That may have been the case. I think I did hear a newish song by them not so long ago and it was completely different to their fantastic first album.

[video=youtube;xj-1ojZbdFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj-1ojZbdFI[/video]


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;SVQaC-IFOmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVQaC-IFOmQ[/video]

Motionless In White - Devils Night

Motionless In White is amazing live!!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]uWjQAkihbp0[/youtube]

[youtube]ZU-8_bbDEYA[/youtube]

[youtube]_hmh9wUz_2E[/youtube]

[youtube]DL8NXNOpVWE[/youtube]

[youtube]rQKfksHAREE [/youtube]

[youtube]KnaClnVnj_c[/youtube]

[youtube]Rl3C1aemkmc[/youtube]


[youtube]3RtZvn239RU[/youtube]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;3moLkjvhEu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3moLkjvhEu0[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;PPgrfXuHYWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPgrfXuHYWI[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;lWTM652P3t0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWTM652P3t0[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;IwKRyizwEKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwKRyizwEKo[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;u6mv8hu5lYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6mv8hu5lYA[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;2G5rfPISIwo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G5rfPISIwo[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;8wu8RQQYfkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wu8RQQYfkQ&amp;list=PL84C7946A3FD4BE35[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;O-jOEAufDQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-jOEAufDQ4[/video]


Much praise to my previous posters..all muh lubs...this one is for all the beer-drinky peoples.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;KsMKOx6fumc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsMKOx6fumc[/video]

dudes....RAD


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;TxvHZys0RXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxvHZys0RXg[/video]

lmao Immortal sings this one,black metal parody of Mileys wrecking ball,its so fucking stupid I couldnt help but laugh at it.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 25, 2014)

at 2:00 
they found a kid on youtube who was talking shit about their sound and added him to a song
sooo sick
[youtube]CrJOAZUCcqg[/youtube]

Guest vocalist Elliot Desgagnes of Beneath The Massacre at the end of the song 2:40
with the most badass entrance 
[youtube]2BBzEazDrug[/youtube]


----------



## Rev. Chuck (Feb 26, 2014)

lol you might like this one too...the guy does a bunch of funny shit...I suggest Angel Of Death "Radio Disney Version" [video=youtube;hrydcstzEVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrydcstzEVA&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLmHrBurJqp m6sRAzCJwJkwLATcZnzlU7z&amp;index=39[/video]


----------



## Rev. Chuck (Feb 26, 2014)

and some old shit [video=youtube_share;swLMFmc3sFM]http://youtu.be/swLMFmc3sFM[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 2, 2014)

That guy from BTM just gets bigger and bigger, he's fucking enormous! I think it's a real cheesy entrance though lol. I get the feeling you like Trigger The Bloodshed?

[video=youtube;4sKNBCXwPKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sKNBCXwPKY[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;hfcF5RkCFO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfcF5RkCFO0[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;m9kNSfu8LCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9kNSfu8LCM[/video]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 3, 2014)

o yeah they are good too
I liked the entrance just thought it was funny to see big boy kick a tricycle lol
hsfkush I like everything you post you sir have good taste in music!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 3, 2014)

TibetanBowl
meshuggah is my all time favorite band

you seen this?? SO FUNNY

[youtube]XdV-9FwwurY[/youtube]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;Dj6PwljjIbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj6PwljjIbA[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;q0kSuZFOwFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0kSuZFOwFE[/video]

Mustache? No.
Sideburns? No.
Goatee? Maybe.
Beard? BEARD!

Do you feel alone?
Do you feel neglected?
Not doin' too well with the ladies?
Well I got the solution for you!

Low self esteem? GROW A BEARD!
Afraid to follow your dreams? GROW A BEARD!
Are you lonely and sad? GROW A BEARD!
Wanna look good in plad? GROW A BEARD!

Are you workin' out? GROW A BEARD!
Did your car break down? GROW A BEARD!
Ice caps melting? GROW A BEARD!
Are you stuck in the middle of nowhere and you need to make an important phone call
but the battery's dead and you can't find an outlet to plug in your charger?
...
GROW A BEARD!

Grow the beard!
Feed the beard!
Brush the beard!
Manscape the beard!
Stroke the beard!
Love the beard!
Fear the beard!
Obey the beard!
Obey the beard!

(Obey the beard!)
Behold the beard! (Obey the beard!)
Accept the beard! (Obey the beard!)
Respect the beard! (Obey the beard!)

"Oh my god, Becky, look at his beard! It's just so... beard!"

Impress your date, WITH YOUR BEARD!
Eat a steak, WITH A BEARD!
Chop down trees, WITH A BEARD!
Crush your enemies, WITH A BEARD!

Catch a fish, WITH A BEARD!
Roundhouse kick, WITH A BEARD!
Troll the net, WITH A BEARD!
Chia pet? Ch-ch-ch-chia, BEARD!

Drive a truck, WITH A BEARD!
Try your luck, WITH A BEARD!
Arm wrestle, WITH A BEARD!
Teenage Mutant Ninja BEARD!

Pet your doggie, WITH A BEARD!
I pledge allegiance to the beard!
Can't grow a beard? Then buy a beard!
Do you have a beard? Then GROW MORE BEARD!

"You need to shave this thing!"
SHUT UP GRANDMA, GROW A BEARD!

Defend the beard!
Drink to the beard!
'Cause beards are good...
AND SCRUFF!

(Obey the beard!)
Behold the beard! (Obey the beard!)
Accept the beard! (Obey the beard!)
Respect the beard! (Obey the beard!)

I was so empty and lost inside
'til I grew you ('til I grew you)
I put my faith in my facial hair
to get me through

Well I can defy the odds again and again
with you on my chin (you on my chin)
With every moment you grow closer and closer
to my heart

"Sigh... I love you beard."
"If you love it so much, why don't you just marry it?"
"Huh..."

"Do you take this beard to be your lawfully wedded beard, for bearder or for worse, in scruffiness and in beard, 'til shave do you part?"
"I beard!"

(Beard! Beard! Beard! Beard! Beard! Beard! Beard!)

Abe Lincoln had a beard
ZZ Top, epic beards!
Dimebag Darrell, metal beard!
Chuck Norris, kick ass beard!

Number one, make it beard!
Chewbacca, is a beard!
Santa Claus, Jesus Christ
God... HAS A BEARD!

Obey the beard!
Obey the beard!
Obey the beard!
OBEY... THE... BEARD!


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

^ no, i didn't. that's good editing.
i've been loving their work lately, they've been setting the bar high these past few years.

i heard a band this morning (Indian) that reminded me so much of Isis.
[video=youtube;eZJFqrBQIpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZJFqrBQIpw[/video]

their sawblade EP/the mosquito control EP is insaaaaane! i prefer them over their studio releases actually.


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

greatest japanese grindcore band of all time, SWARRRM!
[video=youtube;Khg3xTS3weI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khg3xTS3weI[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;9GxDKWNvpog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GxDKWNvpog[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;0rvxORYy7Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rvxORYy7Eo[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;wY0uiFaq4NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY0uiFaq4NI[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

TibetanBowl said:


> [video=youtube;wY0uiFaq4NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY0uiFaq4NI[/video]


I like that. Where are they based out of?


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

they're from sweden.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

TibetanBowl said:


> they're from sweden.


No shit? Nice. Well played, sweeds.


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;0HWuYx9Zmb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HWuYx9Zmb0[/video]

i think musically phantom limb is so much better than prowler in the yard even though i think it's darker, book burner was such a disappointment.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 6, 2014)

This is hilarious but WHHHHHHHHHY!!!!????
[youtube]lCeRWaIh5Hw[/youtube]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 6, 2014)

So did anyone hear that Eddie Hermida (all shall perish) has left ASP and has replaced Mitch Lucker (suicide silence)

this video shows both of them doing the same song
[youtube]FpQGHsUII1M[/youtube]

i wonder who All Shall Perish new vocalist will be....


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ps_OdSZOHr8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps_OdSZOHr8[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;MoOl0g37J9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoOl0g37J9U[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;X4JqNTLSNF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4JqNTLSNF4[/video]

I posted this before at about page 12, but god fucking damn!

Shards of scorched flesh descend from the skies
Those who attempt to flee are instantly vaporized
We will breed with your kind, constantly creating a new form of killer


Our minions impose the submission of less significant souls
They must pay their dues with the proper sacrifice
Isolate the populace, begin total obliteration of this atrocity of nature


Behold Earth, the epitome of life
Once flourishing now a nuisance in our eyes
Carelessly slaughtering all, dismembered bodies free floating
Helpless screams to stop, music to our fucking ears


Pray to god as we strip your flesh, you'll see that we are your creators
Pray to god as we strip your flesh, you'll see that we are your creators


You dug for the answers, uncovered a nightmare
This land now a bloodbath, we feast upon the frail
The horrific truth revealed, we fucking exist
Thought as a conspiracy, we make our presence known


Behold Earth, the epitome of life
Once flourishing now a nuisance in our eyes
Carelessly slaughtering all, dismembered bodies free floating
Helpless screams to stop, music to our fucking ears


Shards of scorched flesh descend from the skies
Those who attempt to flee are instantly vaporized
We will breed with your kind, constantly creating a new form of killer


Useless attempts made to bring your salvation
Strapped to the table, there is no escape now
Demonic grasp free to do what it will
The blood of man, spilled to find out the answers


Pray to god as we strip your flesh, you'll see that we are your creators
Pray to god as we strip your flesh, you'll see that we are your creators


You dug for the answers, uncovered a nightmare
This land now a bloodbath, we feast upon the frail
The horrific truth revealed, we fucking exist
Thought as a conspiracy, we make our presence known


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 8, 2014)

I have to say they may have become my new favorite band
THANK YOU FOR POSTING THEM!
[youtube]uUir0Dh1vj4[/youtube]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 8, 2014)

[youtube]EQ76BIgghxo[/youtube]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 8, 2014)

new animals as leaders
[youtube]8saKHKt1A5Q[/youtube]
[youtube]9P4GsF1zdzM[/youtube]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;VNFglDcW7dQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNFglDcW7dQ[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 10, 2014)

from experience i can say this is the perfect song to crank up while smoking some bubba kush.... miles ahead of everything at the time. mike scheidt is genius! [video=youtube;B6ZKMRyrseM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6ZKMRyrseM[/video]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 10, 2014)

I will be seeing after the burial and animals as leaders thursday night at House of Blues Houston !
[youtube]Uw9S-Bzatjc[/youtube]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 13, 2014)

[youtube]zTpcTLwrxOg[/youtube]


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 16, 2014)

Some fantastic instrumentals for you guys.

Rings of Saturn - Utopia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkmEZa4cJ7Q

Decrepit Birth - The Enigmatic Form
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fgKtFUU1ps

The Faceless - Akeldama
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qwRKh6awBA

Obscura - A Transcendental Serenade
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEsgYzK7q4A

Cynic - Textures
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEo8IrU5MQk

Gorod - Textures(Cynic cover)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg_OL_fev1Q

Nile - Papyrus Containing The Spell(instrumental version)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI5dECitWwI

Enjoy guys and girls.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 16, 2014)

Australian grind core 

[video=youtube;x8qL-ltIT2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8qL-ltIT2w[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;AzcRLQPzj0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzcRLQPzj0Y[/video]

I love the last 10 seconds, such a groovy but brutal ending.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 16, 2014)

Some of my favourite full albums:

Dying Fetus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDX7_ppo2RY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv4pARHf83c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xghMpnP4C-w

Decrepit Birth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQtWbVb-CGc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X91e3HBrQxw&list=PLxG7UyJt0w3G8eYMUHj4rOi_2lSjvg4eC - This is an auto play selection
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr8UiycDO60&list=PL75A9BEABEE498F18 - Same as the above

Rings of Saturn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPe9OD9a0Qs - This was posted by their lead singer ^_^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUir0Dh1vj4

Necrophagist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfxLLWX8TM8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBjlwB8exRI

Decapitated
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34IpFo_VDvM - 15 years old when they recorded this, are you fucking kidding?!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FbPPXTvpJI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omq48gJsLeo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz8Km-1DIgA - Monster guitar tone, almost ear destroying.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkryezFq0l8

Architects
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj-1ojZbdFI

Fallujah
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alGc8M43cjA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewm2ZnRq-9A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjyCb43f7tc

Cryptopsy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY1xOukx0WI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz74sPERDFA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obRzkfcO-B0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVwwVpMsKo0


Enjoy.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;gWE9YmB8reQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWE9YmB8reQ[/video]

Yes... That is a British female vocalist...


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 17, 2014)

> I will be seeing after the burial and animals as leaders thursday night at House of Blues Houston !​


I went to that last friday in St. Louis!
Good show! Chon did great as well. They all did. Rather small croud, great show. Second time I saw animals as leaders. Going to this show tomorrow! 
Between the buried and me, intronaut, others that are cool and the names have left me. 
[video=youtube;Nx6Hkebx7U8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx6Hkebx7U8[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 17, 2014)

Also check out this weird black metal, this track is pretty interesting..
[video=youtube;ix0TyNbMILg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix0TyNbMILg[/video]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 18, 2014)

hsfkush said:


> [video=youtube;gWE9YmB8reQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWE9YmB8reQ[/video]
> 
> Yes... That is a British female vocalist...


hard to tell It was a chic but DOOOOPE


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 18, 2014)

[youtube]a4nb7w48mgU[/youtube]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;uZLtzchX32c]http://youtu.be/uZLtzchX32c[/video]

Fucking awesome.

Sick instrumental artist.... wicked break downs cool rhythmic and time changes....

Lots of arpeggio work, I love that shit....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 19, 2014)

hsfkush said:


> Some fantastic instrumentals for you guys.
> 
> Rings of Saturn - Utopia
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkmEZa4cJ7Q


This song is fucking phenomenal.

Unfortunately, I do not share the same thoughts about the rest of their music. Fucking love instrumental metal, can't stand 3/4 of death metal singers...

This song though... it's got it all. Melodic feel, nice time changes, killer guitar and drums, nice transitions, and the melody throughout is fucking awesome!

3:32 into the song is my favorite part.... so melodic and it has such a fantastic, tight resolution happening back and forth between those two chords.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 19, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> This song is fucking phenomenal.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not share the same thoughts about the rest of their music. Fucking love instrumental metal, can't stand 3/4 of death metal singers...
> 
> ...



It also has a brilliant ending, the final 90 seconds are just sublime.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;hwPsSdAQCHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwPsSdAQCHY[/video]

A venutian spring....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;qFWoIyqSjlA]http://youtu.be/qFWoIyqSjlA[/video]

A martian winter.....


The rhythm guitar @ 0:59 in the background for the lead guitar taps make me headbang every time...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;2NNjf0C-reg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NNjf0C-reg[/video]

An Erisian Autumn.....

Love the fact that the whole album is just four tracks, summer, autumn, winter, and spring....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;7nY-XDF_Ask]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nY-XDF_Ask&amp;feature=kp[/video]

3:20 in... absolutely love that double time melody.... sick drums, sick guitar... just sick.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;SCKTgfuZAjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCKTgfuZAjg&amp;list=PLCE28194AA25BF26A&amp;index= 9[/video]

Fucking awesome folk power metal band....


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;Fko1KHMjHCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fko1KHMjHCY[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2014)

Stoner metal seems appropriate.. lol
[video=youtube;77IW5WQxj_0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77IW5WQxj_0[/video]


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;Fko1KHMjHCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fko1KHMjHCY[/video]


^^^like....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;GZKLySZeHe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZKLySZeHe0[/video]

Fucking EPIC.... it's like a bunch of songs in one... Dude can fucking WAIL too....

Reminds me of Iron Maiden or Dio in some spots... so powerful!

LYRICS;

Watch the disillusionist making hinself disappear
A last display of magic ere surrendering to fear
Lost my faith in leaders and systems long ago
Now it seems I'm losing faith in everything I know
No more attempts to fill the empty pages

Don't ask me to explain my actions
There's no masterplan
No longer seek I satisfaction
In these barren lands
I asked so many whys: were given so few answers
That I can't seem to sense any sense anymore

I cried out to the heavens above
To find out if someone was waiting for me
But they just wanted my gold, not my soul
Though they could have it for free

Lying awake at night; should I keep up the fight
Is madness cursed our divine
Roll with the thunder; cry in the rain
What would the lunatic find

O, apathy divine
Forget it all in time
No more darkness; no more light
No more battles left to fight

Afraid to swim into the sea
For the sea may drown
Afraid to climb into the tree
If lightning splits the crown
I heard so many lies; that truth no longer matters
Taking endless extraspins on my unmerry-go-round

Tried to play my life backwards
To find hidden messages; telling me who I am
But I only heard
"Thou art human - thou art damned"

Lying awake at night; should I keep up the fight
Is madness cursed our divine
Roll with the thunder; cry in the rain
What would the lunatic find

O, apathy divine
Forget it all in time
No more darkness; no more light
No more battles left to fight

Used to flow with the waves
But who can swim forever without drowning
Used to strive for immortality
But who needs eternity
In misery

Lying awake at night; should I keep up the fight
Is madness cursed our divine
Roll with the thunder; cry in the rain
What would the lunatic find

O, apathy divine
Forget it all in time
No more darkness; no more light
No more battles left to fight

Should I rely on the arts
To cast light upon us all
Should I write a requiem
For what none wants to recall
At all

No I shall count these the last days of the sun
And seek comfort in darkness
'Til my lifetread is spun

But play just one more for me lads;
As they carry me out...





EPIC.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;7yUJBAX0B2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yUJBAX0B2k[/video]

Everybody smoke heroin.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;PCiyb2xvAh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCiyb2xvAh8&amp;list=RDGZKLySZeHe0[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;z6VlPYzIt4Y]http://youtu.be/z6VlPYzIt4Y[/video]


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 23, 2014)

yall listen to pussy shit this is what a REAL man listens to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 24, 2014)

this song is fuckin EVIL! 
[video=youtube;YRR-9ZA6vwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRR-9ZA6vwg[/video]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 26, 2014)

keep it heavy guys
[youtube]2_7ZDTU6Em0[/youtube]

[youtube]_hmh9wUz_2E[/youtube]


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;l8zbOozgUSk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8zbOozgUSk[/video]

Great cover of Cynic's How Could I.

Obscura are really decent in general, definitely one to check out. Omnivium is my preferred album by them.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;HAxH4bwtMvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAxH4bwtMvM[/video]

Track 3 Ocean Gateways, is probably my favourite, but track 4 Euclidean Elements has some epic groove in it.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Apr 1, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;N9c1NaIDaAQ]http://youtu.be/N9c1NaIDaAQ[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## hsfkush (Apr 18, 2014)

0:18, holy shit!


----------



## Hydroburn (Apr 27, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> [youtube]SImHi16cwqc[/youtube]
> can you say triggers?
> the end is funny


goddamn


----------



## Hydroburn (Apr 27, 2014)

I am surprisingly impressed with Black Sabbath's new 2013 album.


----------



## Hydroburn (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Texas(THC) (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Texas(THC) (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (May 13, 2014)

love the second half of the lead at 2:28


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (May 25, 2014)

I think more bands should not have vocalists like Animals As Leaders, etc. So many times I hear a band that I would like except for some sissy ass singer. Even some bands are influenced, and will play some shitty melodic whiny bitch interlude, so the singer can express his emotions (fear factory, faceless, periphery, devil wears prada, etc.). It's really bad in "death core"... and actually some of those riffs and breakdowns are pretty bitchin, if it weren't for the black-haired emo cutter with tight jeans and a flap of hair covering one eye crying and why god'in all over the stage.

Speaking of bands without a vocalist... was surprised/impressed to hear this Cacophony cover on my playlist the other day.


----------



## Hydroburn (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Texas(THC) (May 26, 2014)

agreed
i would love to hear periphery drop their singer
i love that bands music but cant stand their singing


bmth just may be the worst metal band imo
they all look so sad in that pic lol


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (May 27, 2014)

Is this drum karaoke? At some points what he's doing in the video isn't matching up to the audio (cymbal swell at 1:05). Badass music either way.


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 27, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> Is this drum karaoke? At some points what he's doing in the video isn't matching up to the audio (cymbal swell at 1:05). Badass music either way.


lol, I'm not sure, it's youtube so you never know. I like his style though, pretty heavy.


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 10, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


>


I really like that rolling melodic death metal sounding riff that starts around 1:10. same type of stuff suffocation does.


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


>


It's been a while since I've heard this song, I love the riff at 1:15, so heavy. Definitely one of my all time favorite death metal bands.


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Texas(THC) (Jun 12, 2014)

I miss these guys


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 21, 2014)

new vocalist eddie hermida from all shall perish


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 22, 2014)

Waco jesus- mass pussy obiliteration check it out


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Grobda (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 14, 2014)

why is this shit not on the first page of threads?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 14, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> why is this shit not on the first page of threads?


I think the OP abandoned this thread
where you at Malevolence!

ive learned a lot of great bands from that guy


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 14, 2014)

I am malevolence ;p my old account is gone.

I have been turned onto a lot of good shit in this thread.... shores of elysium, dying fetus, thy art is murder, cerebral, rings of saturn...


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 14, 2014)

haha nice, glad your still around
I just saw rings of Saturn live about a month ago
at a very small venue
it was pretty dope


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 15, 2014)

Grobda said:


>


that's pretty badass


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 15, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


>


fuck yea... added that to my playlist. seems like the songs get better the closer to the end of each song.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 15, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


>


lots of good shit... love the tone of extended range guitars. At first I was bracing for faggy vocals to kick in but he didn't do too bad. definitely interesting sounding shit.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 17, 2014)

half way through I realized this is the inspector gadget theme song


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 17, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


>


LMFAO 1:11... I had to stop watching after that


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> LMFAO 1:11... I had to stop watching after that



Ya ,the video was more than likely thread pollution,my bad btw.

Heres something more appropriate.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 17, 2014)

not so much that, probably better video with just the song and some cd art haha... like if I just play it and browse in other tabs, it's not bad.


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 19, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


>


I didn't know fake metal and gay metal were allowed in this thread...


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 19, 2014)

Miko2 said:


>








Lmao ,nice opinion,to bad it means absolutely shit!


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 19, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Lmao ,nice opinion,to bad it means absolutely shit!


No, this opinion is the most important thing in this world right now .


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Miko2 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 19, 2014)

you either like suicide silence or not
not the most technical band but they have will always have my respect
however this video should have someone you like




this is a kickass concert performed by many famous lead singers in memory of mitch lucker

my personal favorite is #5

1. Destruction of a Statue (with Jonny Davy of Job for a Cowboy)
2. Distorted Thought of Addiction (with Greg Wilburn of The Devastated)
3. Ending Is the Beginning (with Brook Reeves of Impending Doom)
4. Bludgeoned to Death (with Ricky Hoover, ex-Suffokate)
5. Unanswered (with Phil Bozeman of Whitechapel)
6. Girl of Glass (with Myke Terry, ex-Bury Your Dead)
7. The Price of Beauty (with Danny Worsnop of Asking Alexandria)
8. No Pity for a Coward (with Johnny Plague of Winds of Plague)
9. Disengage (with Cameron "Big Chocolate" Argon)
10. No Time to Bleed (with Burke VanRaalte, ex-With Dead Hands Rising)
11. Smoke (with Anthony Notarmaso of After the Burial)
12. Wake Up (with Tim Lambesis of As I Lay Dying)
13. March to the Black Crown
14. Slaves to Substance (with Eddie Hermida of All Shall Perish)
15. OCD (with Austin Carlile of Of Mice & Men)
16. Fuck Everything (with Chad Gray of Mudvayne & Hellyeah)
17. Die Young (Black Sabbath cover, with Robb Flynn of Machine Head)
18. Roots Bloody Roots (Sepultura cover, with Max Cavalera)
19. Engine #9 (Deftones cover, with pre-recorded vocals from Mitch)
20. You Only Live Once (with Randy Blythe of Lamb of God)


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 19, 2014)

@Texas(THC) 



 THC (texas hippie coalition) lmao.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 19, 2014)

my identity has been revealed
im the fat guy!
ahahahaha
that was awesome


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 24, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> @Texas(THC)
> 
> 
> 
> THC (texas hippie coalition) lmao.


haha that is fucking terrible...


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 24, 2014)

you don't like my band bro?
lol


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 24, 2014)

been a minute since I've heard this shit... back in the day it was one of my few CDs that could punch the 12" subwoofers in my car since I didn't listen to rap shit.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 24, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> you don't like my band bro?
> lol


I think you have your Pantera look-a-likes in the wrong slots.


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 24, 2014)

back when TV was good


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

Is thios funny? I had no idea there were so many subgenres of metal


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 26, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Is thios funny? I had no idea there were so many subgenres of metal


Saw 10 seconds of this, thought "Instead of this, I should be watching this: 




"


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Miko2 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 26, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Is thios funny? I had no idea there were so many subgenres of metal


dont let that sissy ass fool you... he does not have the djent tone and is basically ranting about nothing. This is what djent sounds like.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 26, 2014)

although i find them boring, meshuggah is pretty much credited for creating djent.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 26, 2014)

veil of maya makes fun of a kid who is on youtube talking shit about periphery and "djent" music
pretty cool idea for a break down (2:03)





I fuckin love meshuggah, their drummer cannot be fucked with


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

> dont let that sissy ass fool you... he does not have the djent tone and is basically ranting about nothing. This is what djent sounds like.


Even though i really dislike all kinds of heavy metal etc i can apreciate the musical composition, quite impressive synchronization at such fast bpm. Thanks for showing me sumat new


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 27, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Even though i really dislike all kinds of heavy metal etc i can apreciate the musical composition, quite impressive synchronization at such fast bpm. Thanks for showing me sumat new


u should try neo-classical metal


----------



## mackdx (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone excited for the new Exodus album? I was until I heard Rob Dukes was out and Zetro was back in. Can't stand his scratchy vocals. 

Also check out the new single from Orange Goblin. Very Motorheadish 

http://loudwire.com/orange-goblin-the-devils-whip-song-premiere/


----------



## Texas(THC) (Sep 3, 2014)

funny story behind this song/band
I have a friend in MMA, that signed up for a fight
he chose this song as his walk out song, which was pretty cool to see
than the fight started and he got knocked out in 8 seconds lol


----------



## Texas(THC) (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 3, 2014)

A Finnish Symphonic Black metal band.They sound pretty good and its well done for what it is.


----------



## Hydroburn (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (Sep 16, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> A Finnish Symphonic Black metal band.They sound pretty good and its well done for what it is.


what do you think about Opeth?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> what do you think about Opeth?


Oh fuckin A! I had the privelage of seing them perform live about a year ago,Such a great band!

Ill raise you one with Opeths the moor.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Sep 24, 2014)

whats everyones opinion on the new bloodbath song " unite in pain". I think the new music is fucking brutal, but the vocals are kind of weak. I dont think they're terrible, but not even on par with PS or MA's vocals. Resurrection through carnage is such a crushing album!!


----------



## Hydroburn (Sep 26, 2014)

I think the vocals are pretty bad... the music just sounds like generic 90s metal to me, but drop tuned a couple steps... the guitars do have a pretty good tone I think, but seems kinda boring compared to what I'm used to lately.

Speaking of terrible vocals... how the mighty have fallen


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Sep 26, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> I think the vocals are pretty bad... the music just sounds like generic 90s metal to me, but drop tuned a couple steps... the guitars do have a pretty good tone I think, but seems kinda boring compared to what I'm used to lately.
> 
> Speaking of terrible vocals... how the mighty have fallen


i've been listening to blood in our wells by drudk. awesome fucking atmospheric black metal


----------



## Texas(THC) (Oct 14, 2014)

amaaazing


----------



## Hydroburn (Oct 27, 2014)

hell yea... good shit.

this is pretty good shit too. kinda reminds me of malevolent creation with one of their old singers... drummer switches into blast beats on and off like a light switch... but better solos and clean parts. I do get bored of the common 4/4 time signature after a while.

3:38 is fuckin badass... nice guitar tone


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 27, 2014)

2:47... that slow bend release


----------



## BustinScales510 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 29, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> 2:47... that slow bend release


smoked a blunt with them about 4 years ago


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 29, 2014)

As blood Runs black new album!
saw them live with Rings of Saturn, and Elitist on the 26th!


----------



## BurritoBandito (Dec 11, 2014)

Any Necrophagist fans here?


----------



## Hydroburn (Dec 20, 2014)

BurritoBandito said:


> Any Necrophagist fans here?


Yea the first video in the thread is to breathe in a casket. Love the middle parts.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Dec 20, 2014)

D'oh... I'm not gonna lie. I did not read the thread. 23 pages? No freaking way. I've got the same Xiphos as Mohamed plays. Both the 6 and 7 stringed versions.


----------



## Hydroburn (Dec 20, 2014)

haven't heard of Xiphos. I have an 8 string dean.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Dec 20, 2014)

Xiphos is the model name, the guitar is an Ibanez. Lol, I wouldn't know what to do with 8 strings. I've only got 9 fingers. How do you have it tuned, GBEADGBe, or some intervalicly equivalent transposition?

Edit: Ever heard of Sleep Terror?


----------



## Hydroburn (Dec 24, 2014)

hope the missing finger is on your picking hand. I sliced my middle finger pad deep as fuck one day and don't have any feeling in the tip of my middle finger anymore on my fretting hand; took a while to get used to it.

yea that is the standard tuning for an 8 string but I tune a little different. I don't like that weird step between G and B...so that 7th B is drop tuned a whole step, and the 8th G is tuned normally to it... and I tune everything a half step down. Basically my style is to play with the main key on the extra 7th string in that "drop D" tuning, using the extra 8th to hit extra low notes and gnarly pinch harmonics. It also works out great because the EAEA are octaves apart and allows for easy playing and changing the scale makes you come up with new things. Moving from a 7 to an 8 string really changed my play style more than any other guitar has.

This is my tuning, but then down tune every string 1 half step
EAEADGBE

If you notice the relationship of the strings... the 8th and 7th E and A are a standard power chord... the 7th and 6th A and E is the "drop d" relation where the power chord is at the same fret on both strings, and then standard tuning the rest of the way.

I like Ibanez and played a couple 8 strings, but I just thought the Dean played and sounded better... comes with active EMG 808 pickups. The RG-8 or whatever felt pretty cheap to me. I like Jackson and Washburn too.



This is a fun song to fuck with on an 8 (or 7)


----------



## Hydroburn (Dec 24, 2014)

I have not heard of Sleep Terror.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes, the missing finger is on my picking hand (my right pinky), but I have a few other issues as well. My left pinky no longer bends at the middle knuckle, my thumb on my right hand lacks it's full articulation, and my right ring finger no longer opens completely. The thumb is actually the biggest issue in terms of playing guitar, as it prevents me from being able to hold a pick correctly. My angle of attack on the strings is too acute, and it makes me hit the strings with the knife edge of the pick. It prevents me from being able to do artificial harmonics, and makes tremelo picking extremely difficult. I'm also missing half of the metacarpal that the pinky was attached to, so I can only palm mute three strings at a time. Its all fairly new to me. My accident was almost 7 months ago, but my hands function so differently that it is taking quite a bit of getting used to. I can do pretty much everything that I used to do, but guitar and keyboard are difficult. I pretty much have to relearn the mechanics of playing, and break 16 year old habbits (the way I hold the pick, how I do certain chords, etc.). It has been an interesting year.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Dec 24, 2014)

My hands a few days after my accident 
My guitar clutter
And my Xiphos(s)


----------



## Hydroburn (Dec 25, 2014)

good looking guitars... i have never been able to build a collection thanks to pawn shops. hand looks pretty brutal, but if you can still roll a joint and wipe your ass at least the basics are covered.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Hydroburn (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## diamonddav (Feb 8, 2015)

cool metalhead thread on the riu! im in! just saw slayer, exodus and suicidal tendencies recently, pretty killer show. not going to go to far back about some posts that I read but you do know that malevolent creation are working on a new release! and you guys should surely know that chris barnes is an avid activist and fellow smoker,smoked with him back in the cannibal corpse days years ago. smoked with dimebag early pantera days. and with chuck schuldiner of death.anyhow glad I found this thread\m/


----------



## Hydroburn (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Hydroburn (Feb 16, 2015)

kinda funny... the breakdown sounds about right.


----------



## Hydroburn (Feb 16, 2015)

really diggin this band... heard them on sirrius satellite radio the other day. it's like puerto rican djent with bongos and clean guitars... sounds so different.


----------



## Hydroburn (Mar 8, 2015)

apparently I am the only one listening to shit. thats fine


----------



## mouse1818 (Mar 9, 2015)

Skip to 1:30 for some evil shit




This song is a fucking masterpiece


----------



## mouse1818 (Mar 9, 2015)

also this song wish i was there!


----------



## Hydroburn (Mar 29, 2015)

Last parts are pretty cool.


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 20, 2015)

not bad for a 6 string fret-less bass and 8 string fanned-fret guitar.
the engl head with vader cabinet has a really good metal tone... they like that shit in europe. pricey.


----------



## Tokachu (Nov 24, 2015)

Pagan Metal at it's finest


----------



## Ceepea (Dec 8, 2015)

Absolutely insane guitarist. Melodic instrumental at its peak....


----------



## TommyDuhCat (Dec 21, 2015)

I have an eclectic taste in music, but am a big metal head and always have been. 

Any Devin Townsend fans here? His music covers a few different genres, but DT is probably one our my too 5 favorite musicians.


----------

